# Is it worth fixing?



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

So I decided to oil clean some roller tip guides on 2 Strike Zone bent butt rods I have. Well, I had no idea that they had ball bearings in them until it was too late. After I made a mess out of the first one, I was smart enough not to take the rollers off of the second one. I know nothing about these rods other than they came as a combo with 2 Penn 80's I bought years ago. Are they worth having somebody install new rollers guides? Any recommendations?


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Have a new one installed and it will work better without the corrosion.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

No, I'll dispose of it for you, absolutely free.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

lobsterman said:


> Have a new one installed and it will work better without the corrosion.


Who do you recommend?


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

For the record, the photos are of the one I didn't take apart.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Not sure over there, Paul over here charged 5 dollars per guide to wrap and the price of the guide. Now if you think you can soak them in vinegar and the corrosion will mostly disappear then try that first. From here I can not tell if it is just surface or if it is pitted.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

You should be able to order new rollers and bearings and use the same mounts.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Rod and Reel Depot might have the rollers.


----------



## Getsome (Sep 28, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> You should be able to order new rollers and bearings and use the same mounts.


They are different sizes. I will check with the folks at Rod N Reel Depot.


----------

